# Gotta Have Interesting Lightweight Accessories F S



## momo608 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm always looking at interesting lightweight accessories for sale and thinking, OOH I should buy that. Most of the time I don't but I get that one or two second feeling that I gotta have it.  I really regret not jumping on this saddle.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 19, 2016)

Interesting subject . I really dig that Cinelli tape, Saddle is nice too.


----------



## momo608 (Sep 19, 2016)

That saddle would have been great on my Bicentennial. At $65 I thought I could watch it a while, wrong!


----------



## momo608 (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting florescent light and horn, generator operated too.  




Interesting Bell






1970 Manufactured

*This bell can be installed on the bicycle fork and is activated via a wire, by a control lever attached on the handlebar.*

*When you press the lever on the handlebar, a metal tip comes between the spokes of the front wheel that comes back and forth hitting the metal bell, causing CONSECUTIVE ringing as long as you keep pressing the lever.*


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 20, 2016)

Very cool,I have never seen either of them before.That bell is unique,I like the concept.


----------



## momo608 (Sep 21, 2016)

I see these for sale often and with big price tags. I don't get it.

Hunt Wilde saddle bag





Spice up your lightweight


----------



## momo608 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 1, 2016)

I really like the compass,that would look pretty cool mounted on a bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2016)

Neat compass.

"This compass thing sucks... it doesn't even have Waze on it. How am I going to know which way I'm going???"
-College student


----------



## momo608 (Oct 8, 2016)

1958 Air-powered speedometer by Sinko Mfg.


----------



## momo608 (Oct 10, 2016)

.Battery Operated Bicycle Burglar Alarm, AM radio & CB Receiver, all in one.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## momo608 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## momo608 (Oct 27, 2016)

If I understand this right, you can replace your taillight bulb on your generator equipped bicycle, after riding a bit, have a built up charge in a integrated capacitor in the bulb and have a working taillight for up to five minutes when stopped. amazing! 





*Bicycle light retrofit with parking light. Red light LED with integrated. capacitor*

*Product description:

red LED screw-in bulb P 13,5 s

Now converted to LED technology with parking light

You are bidding on an absolute novelty. There is a E10 bulbs for bicycle taillight. The built in light high-performance capacitor charges while driving and lights after stopping for up to 5 minutes ahead. This is a huge safety advantage when stopping at traffic lights in about. You can now your bike easily to the energy-saving LED retrofit technology and also increase road safety: .And all this by screwing this small Standlichtbirnchens!







Specifications:

Voltage: 6 Volt
Power: 0,35 Watt
Version: P 13,5 s (common standard)
Color: red

*


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 27, 2016)

Very cool!
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## momo608 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------

